# Seagate SV35 Series Drives?



## Garth H (Jan 2, 2002)

Not sure if this is a good idea or not as the demands of a video surveillance drive are different than a TiVo, but thought I'd at least get some feedback on them.
The Seek and Operational wattage are a LOT lower than a standard seagate drive.

wattage Standard | SV35
Seek  12.6 | 6.5
Operation 9.3 | 6.5
Idle 0.8 | 0.8

Linky to Seagate's info http://www.seagate.com/products/consumer_electronics/sv35.html

And specs pasted from newegg


> Brand Seagate
> Series SV35 Series
> Model ST3250824AV
> Performance
> ...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

These are very similar to the Seagate DB35 drives which are very popular for TiVo upgrades. They probably differ only in firmware but may not be as quiet if they have a more aggressive seek profile.


----------



## sleepeeg3 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am sure the firmware is very similar, because the duties are similar. Their feature set looks about the same as well as their designed applications. With a 5 year warranty and a better price, seems like a winner to me! I already ordered one.


----------



## micsaund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think I'm going to try one of these SV35 160GB units from Newegg. It's only $6 more than the regular 160GB Seagate, and for that $6, you get an 8MB cache vs. 2MB, so even if the other claims about reliability/etc. are BS, I got something for my money 

I figure that the 160GB is a good choice for the Series 1 I have as it will result in minimal wasted space with the 137GB limit, and frankly, I haven't looked deeply into the kernel hacks to use larger drives because the scare me from a reliability perspective (ie. what if Tivo pushes-out an update to my ancient unit for some reason?)

Mike


----------



## jtown (Sep 26, 2002)

micsaund said:


> I figure that the 160GB is a good choice for the Series 1 I have as it will result in minimal wasted space with the 137GB limit, and frankly, I haven't looked deeply into the kernel hacks to use larger drives because the scare me from a reliability perspective (ie. what if Tivo pushes-out an update to my ancient unit for some reason?)


Go big!  My old S1 has been running on a single 300 gig drive for quite a while. I wouldn't worry about updates for the S1 units. Seriously, the platform is approaching the 10-year mark and hasn't been updated in years.

The only catch I've run into with the big drive is that the recording list can be really slow to update in certain situations when you get a whole lot of shows in there. It can take 5 seconds or more to update after deleting a show. I solved that by just recording everything at the highest quality. Seems to keep the list from getting big enough to bog down. Alternatively, there's the CacheCard which would probably take care of that problem.


----------



## micsaund (Dec 3, 2002)

Too late, jtown 

I got the SV35 160GB Seagate drive from Newegg on Friday and completed my drive swap on Saturday. I transferred all of the shows and everything. I had to use the MFSlive[dot]org tools as the MFS 2.0 tools gave me issues (saying the destination drive was "too small for the image" even though it's 2X the size). Honestly, that mfslive[dot]org thing was really well done and the online commandline builder was a nice touch. Highly recommended.

Anyway, I can't hear the drive operate at a reasonable distance -- I pretty much have to put my ear on the Tivo to hear it.

When I was doing the imaging, the old Barracuda 80GB drive got probably 2X as warm as the new SV35, so their claims about the SV35 being low power are indeed true. Just for the temperature difference alone, I'd say that these drives are worth paying the extra couple bucks for.

Mike

PS - sorry I had to break the MFSlive URLs up to meet the stupid rule that I cannot post URLs until I have 5 posts.


----------

